# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پیراپزشکی بدون کنکور!! ممکنه؟!

## Alireza99

سلام خسته نباشید
میشه رشته های پیره پزشکی رو بدون کنکور آورد؟ من معادل دیپلمم هم خیلی بد بود رتبه کنکورم ۶۳۰۰۰ شد 
شرایطش  چیه اگه میشه؟ هزینه ها؟

----------

